# How to get out of recovery boot loop on ics fascinate



## Xain713 (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure if its known or not just posting it so its easier to find for other people.

OK sometimes ics will go into a recovery boot loop or you messed with your voltages to much well what ever the case this should get you out of it.

1. Put a rom of cm7 or miui on your sdcard then make a nandroid backup
2. Install miui or cm7 ( you can wipe data if you want before install not sure if it helps oh also may hang on Samsung logo if this happens it is because it can't read your sdcard so just take out and reinsert your SD card and try again it will work)
3. Once you go back to cwm or if it just boots from boot into cwm and reinstall ics rom, you can also flash gapps right after
4. Boot once let it update
5. Boot to recovery and advance restore then data.

Hope this helps, also im on a fascinate with a class 10 16gb card


----------

